# Nakamichi CD400 weird cd load issue



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought this unit and got it up and running well. I was doing a burn-in of the unit before I installed it and ran the unit for about 8 hours on the bench.
The unit ran just fine , but what I found happens after a period of operation is that if I eject the cd and put it in again the cd will not start running.
the unit tries to start the cd, but I can hear the motor drive slipping on the cd, and the unit begins to spin the cd counterclockwise. The unit will not play the cd. If in the load process I spin the cd clockwise while I hear the motor slipping, the cd then locks and begins to play.
Keep in mind this is ONLY after the unit has played a cd for some time. 
I haven't taken that part of the loader apart to see if there is some crud or something to make the cd slip, everything looks good on the motor drive platter. I do have an idea for a fix, but decided to see if anyone here has had this problem and fixed it.

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------

